# WW12 Moots Eye Candy



## terry b

Workweek 12 started today, so here's this week's Moots Eye Candy.

57.5 Vamoots
Columbus Muscle fork
Record FD, RD
Chorus shifters
FSA Superlight crank - Euro version with silver rings
Ultegra BB
CK "Cure" headset
Moots ti 120x0 stem
Benotto burgandy tape over Deda silver tape
Deda 215 bar
Oval seatpost (Moots is backordered)
SLR saddle
Conti GP3000 tires
Neutron wheels
Record skewers
11x23 Chorus cassette
C10 chain
Look 357 pedals
Vetta RT88 WL computer
pink cable ends!

88 miles YTD - it's a fun ride


----------



## blurry

nice moots, where did you get your Ti headset spacers?


----------



## terry b

blurry said:


> nice moots, where did you get your Ti headset spacers?


They came from Moots. The dealer I bought the frame from provided them with the stem.


----------



## CU155

*Mmmm.*

That bike looks to be spec'd perfectly for me down to stem length and all. Let me know if you get bored with it. I'd be happy to clean out your barn for you


----------



## harvey

*Very nice -- enjoy it!*

A very handsome bike, Terry. Enjoy.

How do you like the ride? Is it as nice as all of the postings on this bike indicate?

I'm expecting my new Vamoots (also a 57.5 cm, but only a 110 mm stem) in about a week, but there might be a problem. We still have a lot of snow here in New England (received another 10" yesterday), so I don't know when I'll be able to ride it. The roads are really sloppy today and I sure don't want to get a new bike dirty, at least not for a while


----------



## wayneanneli

Terry, Terry, Terry, you naughty boy... What are doing displaying that beautie so early in season? Don't you know that some of us are still buried under snow and the temperature is -19C? Mind you though, the time is 23.40 now and the daytime high tomorrow should be around -10C. I've decided on a Moots Vamoots too. After debating about Kirk, Seven, and Moots, I just like the Vamoots. Will post some pics later on.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## blurry

i need to get one of those Ti spacer for my moots..i just need one 1/4 inch spacer. i think i'll contact moots tomorrow. I'm suprised i didn't recieve any with mine


----------



## terry b

wayneanneli said:


> Terry, Terry, Terry, you naughty boy... What are doing displaying that beautie so early in season? Don't you know that some of us are still buried under snow and the temperature is -19C? Mind you though, the time is 23.40 now and the daytime high tomorrow should be around -10C. I've decided on a Moots Vamoots too. After debating about Kirk, Seven, and Moots, I just like the Vamoots. Will post some pics later on.
> Cheers, Wayne


Sorry Wayne,

Yesterday's temperature here swung from 26 (-3.3C) at 5:54 to 76 (24.4C) at 14:25.

Spring has sprung here in the high desert, and we know where a young man's attention turns when the spring sap gets flowing - bicycles!  

You made a good choice by the way. While I am known as the proponent of "all bikes ride the same," this one rides a little less same than the others. I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## terry b

blurry said:


> i need to get one of those Ti spacer for my moots..i just need one 1/4 inch spacer. i think i'll contact moots tomorrow. I'm suprised i didn't recieve any with mine


Nothing is for free, they sell them as an accessory. Probably why they didn't come with the stem.


----------



## terry b

harvey said:


> A very handsome bike, Terry. Enjoy.
> 
> How do you like the ride? Is it as nice as all of the postings on this bike indicate?
> 
> I'm expecting my new Vamoots (also a 57.5 cm, but only a 110 mm stem) in about a week, but there might be a problem. We still have a lot of snow here in New England (received another 10" yesterday), so I don't know when I'll be able to ride it. The roads are really sloppy today and I sure don't want to get a new bike dirty, at least not for a while


The ride is quite nice. I was suprised, since I have not been of anything new in a while that impressed me quite like this one did.


----------



## yzfrr11

That's not Benotto tape, is it?


----------



## terry b

yzfrr11 said:


> That's not Benotto tape, is it?



Yes, in burgandy.


----------



## harvey

How did you happen to pick a Vetta RT88 as your wireless computer? Are there others worth considering?


----------



## yzfrr11

Very classy


----------



## terry b

harvey said:


> How did you happen to pick a Vetta RT88 as your wireless computer? Are there others worth considering?


I've been a big Cateye fan, forever. But the crappy performance of the C7 went a long way toward changing my mind. I've also used most of the WL Sigmas, but when they flake out, troubleshooting is a nightmare (with 3 batteries and three individual "hot" components.) 

I tried the Vetta on a lark, it was only $21 new from an eBay store I use. 

Honestly, it was the easiest WL computer I have ever set up. It worked immediately, which is pretty unusual. Generally it takes a bit of messing around with the sensor-magnet positioning. I slapped it on and it was recording with the first wheel spin.


----------



## SantaCruz

*Muscle fork*

Since all bikes ride the same, but this one is different..... can you give an opinion on the Columbus Muscle fork?

BTW - Like CU155 I'll come and muck your barn for a ride on a few of your stallions. You're close enough to my size - a tad small but they'll just be that much snappier.

Moots website doesn't list MSRP for frame - What is the going price?


----------



## terry b

SantaCruz said:


> Since all bikes ride the same, but this one is different..... can you give an opinion on the Columbus Muscle fork?
> 
> BTW - Like CU155 I'll come and muck your barn for a ride on a few of your stallions. You're close enough to my size - a tad small but they'll just be that much snappier.
> 
> Moots website doesn't list MSRP for frame - What is the going price?


I think this frame goes for 2300 and change. Mine was a shop demo, picked up on rbrclassifieds for a pretty decent discount.

I like the Muscle well enough, I have it on a second bike. The best thing about them is that they're starting to show up on eBay for less than $200, new. Stiff enough, rides well, finish quality is nice.


----------



## marimba_artist

I dig the headset.


----------



## neil0502

*The ride*



harvey said:


> How do you like the ride? Is it as nice as all of the postings on this bike indicate?


I picked up my 59cm Vamoots (build list below) on Thursday night, drove about five hours on Friday, and rode California's Solvang Century on Saturday. Not exactly how you want to do your shakedown cruise, _but_ . . . 

You run out of superlatives to describe the ride. Supple, compliant, forgiving, . . . they all fit. The stiffness on the hills gave nothing away to my former (Al) bike, but the 44mph downhills on a rough, rough road taught me a new lesson in what ride quality was supposed to be. The feel of the road was transmitted, but nothing jarred. Braking and shifting out of the Record group were flawless. 

The other thing that _I_ loved (and YMMV) is that--on a crowded century ride--only a small handful of people recognized what I was riding. A couple of Calfee riders, the other two Moots riders, and the couple riding Andy Hampsten frames that are built by Moots. It's not so much the novelty/snob factor. In my case, it was more like lowering the expectations about how fast a rider I might be  

I feel for you, about the weather, but the wait . . . the wait will be oh, so worth it!!

Build list:

VaMoots (04) Titanium 59 cm 
Look HSC 4 43mm Rake Road Fork 1 1/8 
EC 90 Carbon Road SeatPost 27.2 250mm 
EC 90 Handlebars Road Standard 44 cm 
Campy Record triple 10s175mm 30-42-53 cr 
Campy Record Triple68x111mm Engl cart Bottom Bracket 
Campy Record 10s Ergolevers w/ cableset 
Campy Chorus UD 10spd13-26 cass w/NO lockring 
Campy Record triple 10s35mm clip-on front derailleur 
Campy Record 10s longcage rear derailleur 
Campy Eurus 700c Front clincher SILVER w - *SHOULD COME WITH A WHEEL BAG*
Campy Eurus 700c Rear 9/10Spd SILVER w/o 
Campy C10 HD-L chain 
Rubino Pro Black 700x23 clincher tires
Salsa Ultralight 45mm Presta 700x28/32 
EA 70 Road Stem 6 deg Black 110 mm 
Gel Turbomatic4 Blk Mn rails 
Threadless Headset 1-1/8 Black Aluminum 
Solid Cork Black Cork 
Campy Record "D" Ft & RrBlack road calipers
Shimano M540 Pedals 
King Titanium Water Bottle Cages


----------



## Jdub

Hey Terry,

Where did you pick up the Euro version Superlight crankset? I've been trying to track one down myself with not much luck.


----------



## terry b

Jdub said:


> Hey Terry,
> 
> Where did you pick up the Euro version Superlight crankset? I've been trying to track one down myself with not much luck.


eBay.

They show up there once in a while. I found mine about 6 months ago.


----------



## Florentine Pogen

*Looks great!*

I have been looking in here every couple of days waiting for you to post some pics.

VERY NICE!

Best looking Ti bike I ever saw.

STYLE!


----------



## B2

*Wise Cycle Buys*

Wise Cycle Buys used to carry them



Jdub said:


> Hey Terry,
> 
> Where did you pick up the Euro version Superlight crankset? I've been trying to track one down myself with not much luck.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

terry b said:


> Workweek 12 started today, so here's this week's Moots Eye Candy.


OK, where'd you get pink ferrules? Been looking for those. Willing to buy any spares you have...


----------



## terry b

oldskoolboarder said:


> OK, where'd you get pink ferrules? Been looking for those. Willing to buy any spares you have...


You can get them at biketoolsetc.

http://www.biketoolsetc.com/index.c...and Housing&tc=Cable End Tips&item_id=JW-2013

Upside - a bunch of colors. Downside, it's a bottle of 500 and costs $23. I figure it's a lifetime supply.


----------



## rePhil

*Very Nice*

Your bike just looks "right" You made some very good choices component wise. I too recently joined the Moots family. I found a rare used one in my size. It has exceeded all of my expectations. 
The irony of my story is that I am a photographer and the last thing I want to do is photograph my Moots. Thanks for doing it for me!


----------



## Szozda

Let's see those pictures.


----------



## alibaba93

*Just purchased a pink headset for the new Seven*

Photos to come in a couple of weeks....


----------



## alibaba93

*Ti Chris King to be put on Ebay*

Call me what you will, but the Ti King headset was a bit of overkill and I prefer to have a splash of color and also support Cure. So what am I bid for the new Ti headset?


----------



## morebikes

alibaba93 said:


> Photos to come in a couple of weeks....


Alibaba- where did you find your pink CK headset? I've got to have one for my new rig! Please do tell


----------



## CU155

*Terry B*

So I finally broke, sold some bike parts (and my soul) and picked up a used Moots frame. It's older so it's got a 1" head tube and I gather a slightly smaller diameter tob tube but I'm not that concerned that it'll affect ride all that much. I've got a used wound up for that I'm going to throw on there along with a pewter king headset....NOW the question is do I go campy or shimano. My race bike has shimano 9spd on it cause the parts are cheaper to replace when they get dinged/worn. This Moots is going to be used for a cross country bike trip this summer (my friends and I are going to have a support vehicle so there's no need for mounting panniers or anything like that). I'd love to hear what people suggest for kit on this bike. I'm leaning towards campy mainly because I like the thumb shifters better.


----------



## terry b

Well, I greatly prefer Campy and I don't build with Shimano any more. I too love thumb shifters.

Had a friend who did a x-country supported trip. The mantra from that group was "keep the bike simple." The one area they really recommended non-exotic parts was wheels. OPs with standard spokes and hubs were the suggestion. Certainly made sense to me.


----------



## torquecal

I said I'd keep an open mind.


And I gotta admit it doesn't come out badly at all... but I think I would've gone with titanium colored headset and black (or white) bartape 

No matter though Terry - that's one heck of a bike!!!!! I'd be interested to hear how "different" a ride it is (yeah - I've followed you're "no difference" postings with a lot of interest, so I'm more than a little interested in a ride feeling that would change your mind!)


----------



## terry b

This one feels quick. Not hugely different from a ride quality standpoint (even on that crappy WSMR pavement.) For once though, I'm impressed with something that feels like it wants to get up and go (whatever the heck that means.) Also, it does have that insubstantial feeling light bikes have.

Quite pleasant, better than some but nothing tangible enough to merit 3000 words on ride nuances.


----------



## alibaba93

*Ebay*



morebikes said:


> Alibaba- where did you find your pink CK headset? I've got to have one for my new rig! Please do tell


It was a strange and slightly random thing. I had been browsing about on Ebay and saw a brand new pink 1 1/8th that had just been sold. So I sent a message to the seller that if the buyer failed to complete the purchase, that I would be willing to buy it. He responds immediately that he's got another one and is happy to sell it or trade for red or purple. He later sent me pics of his bmx rig that had a mix and match of orange and other colors. So after a bit of to and fro, I paypal over some money and he fed exs it a day or two later. Voila. No hassle whatsoever.


----------



## nate

terry b, I got the same wireless computer after reading this thread. I've put a little over 100 miles on it and I have to say I'm very happy with it. 

The only thing I didn't like were the ties that came with it. The same applies to the other computers I've seen. I wonder why the companies that sell cycling computers don't use the low-profile ties that lay flat where the end loops through.


----------



## terry b

nate said:


> terry b, I got the same wireless computer after reading this thread. I've put a little over 100 miles on it and I have to say I'm very happy with it.
> 
> The only thing I didn't like were the ties that came with it. The same applies to the other computers I've seen. I wonder why the companies that sell cycling computers don't use the low-profile ties that lay flat where the end loops through.


That's funny about the ties - I ended up using my own as I somehow crossed-attached one them during installation (it was dark and I was tired  ) Smaller ones work better.

It's certainly not a bad computer though, eh? Especially for the price. It's the first and only wireless that has worked without fine tuning the magnet to sensor position. I was shocked - it started recording on the first wheel spin. My only complaint - doesn't show hundredths on the distance. I just round up, more miles for me!


----------



## harvey

terry b said:


> My only complaint - doesn't show hundredths on the distance. I just round up, more miles for me!


I agree, Terry. I wish it had hundreths (or even thousandths - that's only 5 feet). Oh well, I guess you can't everything for a mere $20+. Thanks again for the tip on it.


----------



## alibaba93

*Terry B*

I have tried to send you a private email begging for some pink cable ends.

Have mercy!!!!


----------



## terry b

alibaba93 said:


> I have tried to send you a private email begging for some pink cable ends.
> 
> Have mercy!!!!


Didn't get a private message.

No problem, send me your mail address and I'll put some in the mail for you.

[email protected]


----------

